# Details of Lexx Labs Steroid Bust Emerge



## Arnold (Sep 14, 2012)

*Details of Lexx Labs Steroid Bust Emerge*
_by Millard Baker_ ~ source







The remailers for Lexx Labs helped federal investigators build a case against the New York-based underground steroid laboratory according to the Omaha World-Herald newspaper. Christopher Bowers, Ryan Bowers, Bernard Venditte and Jeanine Rowe were each charged with conspiracy to distribute anabolic steroids and possession with intent to distribute anabolic steroids. Their cooperation led to the arrest and indictment of Nicholas Cangiano, the owner of Lexx Labs, on May 21, 2012.

The four Omaha-area residents were responsible for receiving steroid shipments from Cangiano. They were caught in possession of a total of 4,430 vials of injectable steroids. Each vial contained the standard 10 milliliter solution of steroids. The vials were labeled with the name of the underground lab (UGL) Lexx Labs. This included Sustanon-300, Nandro-100, Masteron-100 and Deca-300. They were also found in possession of 3,763 grams or 8.3 pounds of raw steroid powder.

Even though Cangiano had been publicly linked to anabolic steroid distribution of a few steroid forums for over a year, he had seemingly escaped detection by authorities. Cangiano was allegedly responsible for importing raw steroid powders from China and converting them into finished steroid products. UGLs are typically caught when international shipments from China are intercepted by customs agents for the Department of Homeland Security. However, Cangiano was busted as a result of the interception of two domestic packages shipped to one of his Nebraska-based remailers.

A suspicious United States Postal Service inspector noticed something unusual about two packages that were address to Christopher Bowers home address. The Express Mail packages had tracking numbers with consecutive numbers yet they were mailed from two different post offices in New York. In addition, the listed return addresses were for bogus business with nonexistent street addresses. The postal inspector concluded that this was indicative of a drug delivery.

Christopher Bowers was caught as a result. As is often the case, the bust did not end with Bowers. Bowers reportedly implicated his nephew when he was interrogated. Police questioned Ryan Bowers as a result. And Ryan Bowers told police that he was recruited by Venditte. All four Nebraskan co-conspirators then helped authorities build a case against Cangiano.

The steroid remailers face a maximum of 20 years in prison and/or a $25,000 fine although they will likely receive a greatly reduced sentence due to their cooperation and lack of criminal records.

Source:
Womack, S. (September 14, 2012). Big steroid ring bust in Omaha. Retrieved from Big steroid ring bust in Omaha - Omaha.com


----------



## overburdened (Sep 14, 2012)

That just smells of a RAT to me!!  they were making and distributing the steroids too.. and narced out their supplier to save their own ass!!  The way I see it, is if you are making and distributing it, and you are making money off it.. it's your crime, DO THE TIME!!  regardless of the fact they may have had others involved... that is no reason to bring them all down.. you're the one that got caught, so you should be the one to do the time...  once it's in your possession, it's your baby!!!  don't pawn it off on someone else!


----------



## Intense (Sep 14, 2012)

Narced......pisses me off like no other, they got caught THEY should do the time and shut up about it. 20 fucking years for roids. Isthisrealtea


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 14, 2012)

overburdened said:


> That just smells of a RAT to me!!  they were making and distributing the steroids too.. and narced out their supplier to save their own ass!!  The way I see it, is if you are making and distributing it, and you are making money off it.. it's your crime, DO THE TIME!!  regardless of the fact they may have had others involved... that is no reason to bring them all down.. you're the one that got caught, so you should be the one to do the time...  once it's in your possession, it's your baby!!!  don't pawn it off on someone else!



Fully agree... But put me there in these guys shoes;in front of a DA that offers me 5,10,15 years of my life back if I roll on a guy... I just might do it, I would like to think I wouldnt but imagine yourself actually in that spot. Idk


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 14, 2012)

Cool...


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 14, 2012)

They need to get there legs, arms jaw and some ribs broken, dirty rat bastards!


----------



## Intense (Sep 14, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Fully agree... But put me there in these guys shoes;in front of a DA that offers me 5,10,15 years of my life back if I roll on a guy... I just might do it, I would like to think I wouldnt but imagine yourself actually in that spot. Idk



Imagine they tell you that but dont take off jack shit, then your known as a rat and didnt get a reduced sentence.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 14, 2012)

Hence the need to have the DA Making the offer. Never say shit to the cops. Lawyer present and deal with the DA only.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 14, 2012)

* The Express Mail packages had tracking numbers with consecutive numbers yet they were mailed from two different post offices in New York.


*The shitty thing was the distributor went through a bunch of trouble to make his shipment look more legit, which only made it worse....


----------



## justhav2p (Sep 14, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Fully agree... But put me there in these guys shoes;in front of a DA that offers me 5,10,15 years of my life back if I roll on a guy... I just might do it, I would like to think I wouldnt but imagine yourself actually in that spot. Idk



negged.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 14, 2012)

Dont play the game if you can't deal with losing.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 14, 2012)

haha just rat out some one you hate on the bored... Azza ships me all my gear..


----------



## overburdened (Sep 14, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Fully agree... But put me there in these guys shoes;in front of a DA that offers me 5,10,15 years of my life back if I roll on a guy... I just might do it, I would like to think I wouldnt but imagine yourself actually in that spot. Idk


I have been in that position.... a LONG time ago, for something that 4 people could have gone down for... I got caught, and I fessed up(after letting everyone else know, whatever is said, you don't know shit(cause I'm taking blame... 3 other lives don't need to be ruined cause someone doesn't wanna take blame for their own shit!!!)....  I straight up admitted EVERYTHING(they had me red handed!)... the cop was so impressed that I DIDN'T try to pass blame... they let me go on all of it...NO CHARGES PRESSED, PERIOD!!!  sometimes it pays to just take what's coming to you like a man!!  I'm not saying you should just roll over and admit guilt(these days that's not a good idea, let them try to prove you guilty... you're fucked either way usually....) but they had ME red handed... and I TOOK it like a man... and ended up with NOTHING in the end.... now this was a 'different' type of cop... he was the type that was a 'good ole boy'... and he was impressed by my honesty, and not trying to pass blame.... and he let everything go, cause he had the power to do so.... it hadn't gotten to the dea, or anyone else at the point he called me in to the station....  and I NEVER GOT IN ANY TROUBLE..  You gotta really respect someone that will actually give you a second chance just because you were a man about the whole ordeal.... There are a few good ones out there... not many, but there are a few.. and I really respect those ones!!!!


----------



## DetMuscle (Sep 14, 2012)

Honor or morals mean nothing anymore in this buisness


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 14, 2012)

ITT, a bunch of people who talk shit about people who roll on others, but would roll on others 


"damn fuck that nigga for narcing" 
-get caught by DEA
"HE DID IT! IT WAS ALL HIS IDEA"

lolz


----------



## shearerr (Sep 14, 2012)

fuc.. lucky guy  was it in U.S?


----------



## Pork Chop (Sep 14, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


> Honor or morals mean nothing anymore in this buisness



It used to be a BROTHERHOOD!!!!

Now its just young punks tryin to make a quick buck
Most of the UGL guys dont know shit about bodybuilding or living a fit lifestyle. 

So Sad


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> It used to be a BROTHERHOOD!!!!
> 
> Now its just young punks tryin to make a quick buck
> Most of the UGL guys dont know shit about bodybuilding or living a fit lifestyle.
> ...



There's never been a brotherhood amongst drug dealers numbnuts


----------



## DetMuscle (Sep 15, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> There's never been a brotherhood amongst drug dealers numbnuts



Ya there was. In the gym. Maybe not in the world of narcotics, your right. BBing was a brotherhood. You kept your mouth shut. Before cumputers you knew people face to face and when you rat on somebody there goes the source for area. Now, its one down and 100 more to go to.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 15, 2012)

*Man accused of manufacturing illicit  steroids*

OMAHA, Neb. -- A 40-year-old Omaha man  was arrested following a four-month investigation into illicit drug  transactions.

Officers from multiple law  enforcement agencies arrested Anthony T. Acome near 91st and Fort streets on Tuesday.

According to the Douglas  County Sheriff's Office, officers served a search warrant at Acome's home  immediately after the arrest, where they found uncovered vials of illicit  steroids along with $15,000 cash and 27 firearms.

Authorities said Acome was  manufacturing steroids from chemicals he had shipped to him from overseas. Acome  is accused of selling the product on Omaha streets.

Acome faces three counts  of delivery of a controlled substance and one count each of possession with  intent to deliver a controlled substance and possession of a firearm while  delivering a controlled substance.






Read more: *Man accused of manufacturing illicit steroids | Local News - KETV Home*

Omaha police discovered in April that four local residents were players in a steroid ring with origins in China and a drug kingpin in New York. Local narcotics detectives say they stumbled onto the largest steroid bust of their careers, one involving several hundred thousand dollars of the drug.

Christopher J. Bowers, 45, of Omaha, Ryan M. Bowers, 29, of Papillion, Bernard Venditte, 31, of Omaha and Jeanine A. Rowe, 35, of Papillion each was charged with possession of illegal steroids with intent to deliver.

The four are accused of acting as delivery agents for large shipments of home-cooked testosterone cocktails.

Thousands of vials of illegal steroids were shipped into the Omaha area before and during the months-long investigation, said Omaha Police Sgt. Dave Bianchi.

Raw hormones from China were mailed to the drug operation's leader in New York.

Bianchi said the ringleader turned it into an injectable solution and then bottled, labeled and shipped the toxic product to the Omaha and Papillion home addresses of those arrested.

Their job was to repackage and mail the vials to online buyers.

The investigation began in April when a U.S. Postal Service inspector noticed something odd about two packages.

Two Express Mail packages with consecutive numbers had been mailed from different post offices in New York. Both were addressed to Christopher Bowers' home in Omaha, but the return addresses were for nonexistent businesses in New York, according to court documents.

Those were red flags, indicating that drugs likely were in the packages.

Police followed the delivery of the packages to Bowers' home in midtown and discovered hundreds of vials of testosterone.

These steroid cocktails would never be used as legitimate medical treatments, said Omaha narcotics Detective Greg Hamill.

The home-brewed anabolic steroids had labels from a fake laboratory called *Lexx Labs* and were named Sustanon-300, Nandro-100, Masteron-100 and Deca-300. The doses could be up to 100 times higher than those used to treat medical conditions.​




*Ryan Bowers*





*Christopher Bowers*





*Bernard Venditte*





*Jeanine Rowe*

Hamill called the    mixtures "ridiculously toxic."

"I believe some of the drugs would have stayed in Omaha, but we have nothing to indicate that the steroids were pushed on kids or legitimate athletes," Bianchi said.

Hamill said the majority of steroid users are men looking to quickly bulk up muscle mass.

Steroid abuse has been linked to serious health problems, including liver damage, kidney impairment or failure and enlargement of the heart, according to the National Institute on Drug Abuse. 

Anabolic steroids fall under the same legal classification as the illegal possession of oxycodone or vicodin.

When Bowers was questioned, authorities said, he implicated his nephew, Ryan Bowers.

The younger man then indicated to police that a friend, Venditte, had approached him with the opportunity to make some money by repackaging steroids sent from New York, court documents state.

Police said the supplier likely had used an online message board to approach one of the Omaha-area residents, who had purchased and personally used steroids in the past.

More steroids were found in Venditte's west Omaha apartment, and then detectives uncovered Rowe's connection to Venditte and yet more steroids.

?This was the largest steroid arrest I've been involved with in 20 years,? Bianchi said.

During the investigation, officers confiscated 4,430 vials ? each containing 10 doses of illegal anabolic steroids.

Also collected were 3,763 grams ? or more than eight pounds ? of raw hormone materials that originated in China, Bianchi said.

Hamill estimated that an $800 investment in raw materials from China plus some basic lab equipment could turn into a $20,000 to $30,000 profit.

Ryan and Christopher Bowers, Venditte and Rowe were meant to be paid for each repackaged set of steroids that was sent to an online purchaser, Bianchi said.

Once the four local residents were charged, the Omaha police narcotics unit, the federal Drug Enforcement Agency and New York law officers built a case against the ringleader, Nicholas Cangiano, 34.

Cangiano was indicted in May in U.S. District Court in Nebraska on two counts: conspiracy to distribute and possession with intent to distribute anabolic steroids, and distribution of steroids.

The four local people arrested have been released from jail on bail, and their cases are set for trial in Douglas County District Court.

The felony charge against themcarries a maximum penalty of 20 years in prison, a $25,000 fine or both.

Christopher Bowers, a veteran air traffic controller at Eppley Airfield, had never been charged with a crime before in Nebraska or federal court, according to court documents. The Federal Aviation Administration said he has been suspended from his job pending the outcome of the case.

Rowe had a similarly clean record. Ryan Bowers and Venditte had not been previously charged with a drug-related crime in Nebraska.

The attorney for the Bowers men and Rowe's lawyer declined to comment. Calls to Venditte's attorney were not returned.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 15, 2012)

Man accused of manufacturing illicit steroids - YouTube

Embedding is disabled, but it's worth the click-through. YouTube of the KET7 news report.


----------



## kobefan234 (Sep 15, 2012)

USA needs Ron Paul / Gary Johnson


----------



## Pork Chop (Sep 15, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> There's never been a brotherhood amongst drug dealers numbnuts



I guess I hung out with a diffrent crowd then you did.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> I guess I hung out with a diffrent crowd then you did.



I've never hung out with drug dealers, or crims of any description.

Where's there's black market money to be made those types are always involved.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 16, 2012)

wow,how much guns..omfg


----------



## brandon123 (Sep 19, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Embedding is disabled, but it's worth the click-through. YouTube of the KET7 news report.



Look like 2 different bust.
I like the part where it was said the 2 dozen vials where a Sizeable stockpile worth tens of thousands if not hundreds of thousands. pffffffffffffft what a joke. 2 dozen bottles isn't nothin.

in the AB bust, almost 4500 vials and 8 pounds of raw material. wowwww!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 19, 2012)

Curt James said:


> *Ryan Bowers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a jerked and tan crew. the definately dont get high on their supply


----------



## mmkc (Sep 21, 2012)

brandon123 said:


> Look like 2 different bust.
> I like the part where it was said the 2 dozen vials where a Sizeable stockpile worth tens of thousands if not hundreds of thousands. pffffffffffffft what a joke. 2 dozen bottles isn't nothin.
> 
> in the AB bust, almost 4500 vials and 8 pounds of raw material. wowwww!!!



AB bust??? As in anabolic body??


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 21, 2012)

I like how they say all these guns were found but failed to mention if they were ever used for illegal purposes or they just owned guns. 

Its like oo there criminals they own guns there all thugs they own guns. More than half of America owns a fire arm. The news needs to get over it self, just because they owned a weapon does not mean they are going to kill some one or use it illegally. By there logic every one this forum that owns a gun and AAS is going to go kill people and threat to society. We should all be banned from residential areas. 

I have had to pull my gun on two people in my life. One a 17 year old girl who decided to knock on my door (i lived in the country) at 3 am. She wanted a blanket and for me to call the cops because she was lost from a party. I told her when I open the door pick the blanket up off the ground but to warn you there will be a gun pointed at you. Nothing happened she got the blanket and and waited on my porch for the cops to come.

Other time some guy knocked on our door at 1am claiming he was broken down. Wanting to use my cell. I told him not but I will call your friend for you. I had my shotgun ready to go and he said no never mind and drove off. I guess that makes me a criminal because I own guns and AAS.


----------

